# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Studentet qe studiojne ne Rumani

## EnRiQu3

Po i bej nje pershendejte te gjitheve studenteve shqiptare qe jane ne Rumani,se dhe une atje jam!!!!keshtu e ka fati ....

----------


## EnRiQu3

Se harrova ketu perfshihen te gjithe ato persona qe jane ne Rumani.duke bere shkollen e mesme apo Universitetin...Pershendetje nga Bukureshti


Ricky^al

----------


## mad

eNRIQUE, EKZISTON NJE TEME E TILLE!

SHIKO  KETU

----------


## GoAheadEagles

epo ne shqiptaret  jemi gjithandej  mire qe nuk ka universitet dhe ne somali se dhe atje do kishim ikur te studionim

----------


## mad

> epo ne shqiptaret  jemi gjithandej  mire qe nuk ka universitet dhe ne somali se dhe atje do kishim ikur te studionim


loooooool

{^_^}

----------


## GoAheadEagles

ou kujdes se mos dhjaksesh.

----------


## mad

me fal, kerkoj ndjese. nuk e bej me gabimin!

{^_^}

----------

